# Nature Pure water filter advice please



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Hi all

I would welcome some advice please.

I’ve just had a Nature Pure water filter fitted. I know I can’t expect the same flow of water as previously as the tubing supplied is thinner than the plumbing in the van, but it comes in spurts (although not completely stopping) as the pump surges and stops. Is this normal, and is it likely to affect the life of the pump?


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

We used to have one of these on our last van, it ran very smoothly.....The only time it worked in fits and starts was when the filter was almost ready to be replaced...thats how you knew it was ready to change !!

Jenny


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Jenny.

This is of course a brand new filter, but it is just in line to the original tap. Don't know if this has anything to do with it.

Thanks again.

Ray


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi We had the same problem on our new van, The in and the out had been connected up the wrong way around, the flow was very poor and surged with the pump. I corrected the fault (swapped pipes over at the top of filter), this improved matters, however, flow is still less than I would hope for and varies according to the pump. I beleive that connecting the filter up the wrong way may have damaged the filter, so will fit a new one before next outing and hope for improvement. The only other thing may be to turn up the pressure on the pump, but then there is always a danger of leaks.


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Thanks wooly, I'll have a look at that.

Ray


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

vmeldrew said:


> but it is just in line to the original tap.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Ray


If you really have got it inline with the existing tap I think you've made a mistake. Much better to fit a separate tap otherwise you'll use the filter very quickly and get a much slower flow through your existing tap. Whether that's anything to do with the surging I really don't know.

Ian


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Ian, I would agree about inline filter with tap if fulltiming. But for holiday/ weekend use, this setup should be ok, because good practice would dictate a filter change every year, which should/would be well within the capacity of the filter. Which ever way it is connected will not affect the flow or surging on a new setup.
Michael


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

I've checked the connections and they are correct.

I can live with the flow rate which isn't that bad, I did expect it to be slower than without the filter. My biggest concern is if the surging will be hard on the pump.


----------



## happytraveller (Nov 29, 2007)

We had one of these fitted to our motorhome prior to delivery last summer and have been delighted with it. We've had no problems with the flow rate or surging.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

hi vmeldrew

You could try removing the filter and re-trying the flow then. It would eliminate the filter from the equation.

Good luck

David


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

One of my favourite things we had fitted to ours but we did have the seperate tap, been going for 18 months now and still working and tasting fine. 

Ours does splutter if not fully turned on, or if we have drained it and there is air trapped, we just let it run for a while through main tap system and it works its way out. 

Mandy


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I would advise you have a separate tap for your filtered drinking water or you will block the filter much quicker. As for the pump switching on and off, I too had this problem as the pump works on a pressure switch. Fiamma make, for quite small money an in line expansion vessel which will overcome this problem. see www.fiammastore.com/Pumps.htm

Wobby


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi - Lets get scientific - Have any of you people with a good flow (Don't Start!) - I mean from your Nature Pure Water Filter. Have any of you measured the flow rate, ie time how long it takes to run one litre into your kettle. Then we can all compare and have an idea whether ours is up to standard or not. I for one would be very grateful
Michael.


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Come on guys I'm gagging for a cup of coffee, But how long is it going to take to fill my Kettle?
Michael


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Iv'e "Teed" my pipework straight after the pump and before the pipe to the sink tap. No spluttering, pump judder or flow problems. Fills a 1 litre kettle in 7 seconds. Not fast I suppose, but it's fast enough for us and it delivers good quality drinking water hassle free.

Cheers

David


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Many Thanks David, That sounds a very good flow rate to me. I'm now certain that when the filter was connected the wrong way around that it nac****d the filter. We will have to replace before the next trip. 
Michael


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fitting*



happytraveller said:


> We had one of these fitted to our motorhome prior to delivery last summer and have been delighted with it. We've had no problems with the flow rate or surging.


I agree, I fitted one to ours, bought of a MHF member. Delighted with it, saves a lot of water lugging and a wad of cash.

Trev.


----------



## 118876 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Fiamma expansion tank is great, but...*

We have a NaturePure and feed it from an Aqua 8 pump through a Fiamma expansion tank. The expansion tank builds up a nice head of pressure which means that initial flow is great, but once the expansion tank is emptied it drop considerably. This is OK for filling a kettle, but makes a shower virtually impossible, given the extra pipe that the pump has to force water through.

I considered the drinking spout only option, but we like wild parking in remote parts of Scotland, and filling the tank from lochs, rivers and petrol station water hoses, so I feel much happier that everything is purified.

Further investigation reveals that NaturePure filters work on pressures between 25 and 100 PSI, whilst the Aqua 8 produces 21 PSI. So I'm thinking of upgrading to a Sureflo which produces 40PSI. After speaking to the dealer who we bought the van off new this year though, he thinks even 21 PSI is a huge amount of pressure, and doesn't believe the Aqua 8 is lacking in pressure. PDF presentation of my research so far is attached.

So I'm not sure what to do now. Any advice anyone?

Thanks,
Phil


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Excellent first post, Phil and welcome to MHF!

I would be curious as to what is the recommended maximum pressure for the push-fit rigid water pipework that is used nowadays.

I would get through expensive filters in no time AND at a reduced flow should all my water go through a Nature Pure filter. I'm definitely a fan of the separate drinking (/cooking) water tap.

Dave


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

I fitted my filter with the dedicated tap. The flow rate is quite slow - fills a glass in a 3 or 4 seconds. If it was plumbed into the main sink cold tap it would be painfully slow at times. We only use filtered water for drinking, tooth mug, washing fruit, etc.

I also fitted a Fiamma expansion tank in the flow line from the pump and this smoothed out the flow from the pump and stopped the pump cutting in and out with very short intervals, particularly when using the filter tap or e.g. washing hands under a minimal flow rate from main taps to minimise water usage.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi again

RE: DABurleigh's query regarding "pushfit connector pressure". 

I work with anaesthesia and life support systems using Oxygen, Medical Air & Nitrous Oxide. 

Some of the pressures used are set at 4 BAR or 60psi and beyond using to mentioned fittings. 

Leakage is virtually unheard of and the spec for the "O" ring seals within the "pushfit housing" are good for at least 5 years and often longer. This spec is with the 4 BAR/60psi loading on them for 24/7.

The most important thing is to make sure the tubing being used is cut off square and clean so it seats against the "O" ring which is sealing the joint in the housing.

Is that clear!! Or have I rambled on??

Cheers David


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all your comments and advice. (Sorry for the delay in responding as I have been off line froa a few days)

Did try without the filter and pump performed normally, and the flow was quite good too.

Looks like I may go the Fiamma expansion tank route at some stage.

Thanks again,

Ray


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Filter*

Hi

We have had a filter fitted to our new Exsis and it works fine (also have extra tap fitted). Very happy with it.

Sal


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have had a nature pure filter fitted with an exra tap so only water we ae drinking is filtered, flow rate is good for a small diameter tap.

We have an expansion tank in the system.

Ours is a Shurflo pump. 

The system works superbly and has made using the on-board tank quite OK for drinking.

Properly assembled "O" rings can hold massive pressure - a diving air cyliner is connected to the demand valve with an "O" ring and that works at 200+ bar. It all has to be asembled correctly.

Our mains pressure fed cold water in the house has numerous "push-fit" connections - which have an "O" ring inside and our mains pressure is 13 bar! Admittedly South West Water were very surprised that it is so high, but they supply it, and we do live at the bottom of the valley! So properly assembled junctions will take that pressure and some!


----------

